# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  zebra finch που δεν κλωσσάνε τα αυγά τους

## kaxiboy

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα. Τα ζεμπράκια μου έχουν γεννήσει 4 αυγά αλλά δεν τα βλέπω να κλωσσάνε. Χτες γεννήθηκε το τελευταίο. Έχει προηγηθεί μια αποτυχημένη γέννα (4 αυγά άσπορα), αλλά εκεί δεν είχαμε θέμα με το κλώσσιμα. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο! 

Πολλές είναι οι αιτίες που μπορεί να μην κλωσσάνε ακόμα. 

Αρχικά, περίμενε μήπως δεν έχει τελειώσει με τις γέννες της και θέλει να τα κλωσσήσει όλα μαζί. Αν δεν τα κλωσσήσει καθόλου κάνε έναν έλεγχο για ψείρα μέσα στη φωλιά, μήπως τα ενοχλεί και δεν κάθονται. 

Εσύ κάθε πότε κοιτάς τι γίνεται μέσα στη φωλιά; Τι τύπος φωλιάς και τι υλικό έχεις;

----------


## Στελιος_Μπ

Ενα αλλο θεμα που ισως δεν τα κλωσανε ειναι και το υλικο που τους βαζεις για να φτιαξουν την φωλια τους! Να ξερεις τα ζεμπρακια εχουν μια μανια με την φωλια τους να την φτιαχνουν να την χτυζουν και γενικα ασχολουντε πολυ με αυτη. Τι ηλικιας ειναι τα πουλια ειναι η πρωτη τους γεννα? Παρα πολλα ειναι αυτα που παιζουνε ρολο... Εμενα φαντασου εχει τυχει να τα κλωσανε απο το 3ο αυγο και μετα , συνιθως κανουν 2-3 αυγα και μετα κλωσανε!

----------


## kaxiboy

Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνα. Η γέννα έχει τελειώσει λογικά και είχαμε και μια απώλεια αυγού λόγω ότι έπεσε κάτω. Για ψείρα δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω πάντως δεν φαίνεται να έχει. Δεν κοιτάω και τόσο συχνά τι γίνεται, συνήθως 2-3 φορές την ημέρα. Η συσκευασία που χρησιμοποιώ δεν γράφει από τι είναι το νήμα αλλά όπως και να έχει έχει πολύ μικρή διάμετρο!!

Καλημέρα Στέλιο. Τα πουλάκια είναι το αρσενικό 8 μηνών και το θηλυκό γύρω στα 4. Έχουν κάνει άλλη μια αποτυχημένη γέννα με 4 άσπορα αυγά.

Κωνσταντίνα η φωλιά είναι ανοικτού τύπου όπως αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν για να καναρίνια και εσωτερική!!

----------


## Στελιος_Μπ

Ισως φταιει και η φωλια τους. Πρεπει να κοιταξεις να παρεις μια ειδικα για ζεμπρακια οπως και το νημα τους γιατι αυτα θελουν να την χτυζουν!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιώργο βλέπω πολλά θέματα που μπορεί να τα ενοχλούν και να μην κλωσσάνε. 

Πρώτον οι φορές που κοιτάς είναι πάρα πολλές για τα ζεμπράκια. Θα πηγαίνεις το πρωί για το νερό τους και να βάλεις λαχανικά/ αυγό κλπ και μετά μία φορά το μεσημέρι για να το παίρνεις. Αλλά δεν θα κοιτάζεις τη φωλιά τους, απλά θα τα αγνοείς τελείως και θα κάνεις όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς. 

Επίσης, η φωλιά είναι ακατάλληλη για ζεμπράκια. Χρειάζονται κλειστού τύπου φωλιά για να νιώθουν ασφάλεια και απομόνωση κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής! Δεν είναι σαν τα καναρίνια που είναι λίγο πιο "ανεκτικά" μπορώ να πω σε εμάς που ανακατευόμαστε στη φωλιά τους. Η πλειοψηφία των zebra δεν το μπορεί αυτό. Στα λέω επειδή τα έχω πάθει και έχω μάθει που λένε  :: 

Το θηλυκό όταν λες είναι 4 εννοείς χρονών ή μηνών; Λογικά χρονών έτσι; Τεσσάρων μηνών δεν γεννούν ακόμα. Η προηγούμενη γέννα πως κατάλαβες ότι ήταν άσπορη; Άνοιξες τα αυγουλάκια μετά το πέρας των ημερών; 

Τη διατροφή τους προσφέρεις αυτή την περίοδο; Έχω διαβάσει πως πολλές φορές δεν προσπαθούν να βγάλουν μικρά γιατί δεν έχουν πλούσια διατροφή και θεωρούν πως δεν μπορούν να τα συντηρήσουν. Δεν ξέρω φυσικά αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, απλά αναφέρω όλες τις εκδοχές!  :Happy:

----------


## kaxiboy

Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνα. Το θηλυκό ζεμπράκι είναι 4 μηνών. Ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς για να γίνει μητέρα. Τα έβαλα μαζί μόλις πρωτοπήρα το θηλυκό και άρχισαν να βατεύονται. Είχαν μια γέννα τον Σεπτέμβριο αλλά τότε κλωσσούσαν και τα 2. 
Φοβάμαι ότι τα επηρέαζουν οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες που μπορεί να έχει το δωμάτιο το οποίο τα έχω. Ακόμα και η ηλιοφάνεια. 
Στο θέμα διατροφής δεν νομίζω να έχουν παράπονο. Τους βάζω παπαγαλίνη βγάζοντας από μέσα τους χοντρούς σπόρους, αυγοτροφή κίτρινη, αυγό 1 φορά την εβδομάδα και λαχανικά σχεδόν κάθε μέρα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το θηλυκό σου είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό ακόμα για να μπει για αναπαραγωγή. Αμφιβάλλω αν είναι και γόνιμο ακόμα γιαυτό είναι και άσπορα τα αυγά. Οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες δεν βοηθούν ούτε στο κλώσσημα αλλά ούτε και στις γέννες. Συνδυαστικά η ηλικία του θηλυκού και οι  χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες αυξάνουν πάρα πολύ την πιθανότητα  δυστοκίας. Το νωρίτερο (που δεν προτιμώ) για να αναπαραχθούν ζεμπράκια είναι 6 μηνών, το πιο ιδανικό είναι από 9 μηνών και πάνω. Επίσης, δεν βάζουμε αναπαραγωγές όταν ο καιρός είναι τόσο κρύος για τους λόγους που ήδη σου ανέφερα. Ακόμα και αν βγουν νεοσσοί είναι δύσκολο να επιβιώσουν με χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες γιατί όταν είναι μικρά δεν μπορούν να ρυθμίσουν μόνα τους τη θερμοκρασία του σώματος τους.

Σου προτείνω λοιπόν να διαβάσεις εδώ: Αναπαραγωγή Παραδείσιων Πουλιών Συντροφιάς

και να αφήσεις τις αναπαραγωγές για την άνοιξη που θα είναι ενήλικα πλέον με σωστό τύπο φωλιάς γιατί η ανοιχτή θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα ειδικά όταν βγουν οι νεοσσοί. Δεν χρειάζεται να βιαζόμαστε και να πιέζουμε τα πτηνά για την αναπαραγωγή τους, πρέπει να "ακούμε" τι μας λένε εκείνα και τι χρειάζονται. Σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ γιατί και εγώ έχω ζεμπράκια και ανυπομονώ να δω μωράκια, αλλά αρνούμαι να τα κουράσω με τέτοιο κρύο  :winky:  

Για τη διατροφή που μου είπες, σου προτείνω να δεις αυτό το άρθρο (αναφέρει μέσα τα μείγματα σπόρων που είναι κατάλληλα, δεν δίνουμε τροφή για παπαγαλάκια) Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών

επίσης, διάβασε αυτό για την κίτρινη βιταμίνη: Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης

και αντικατέστησε την με κάποια αυγοτροφή που θα φτιάξεις εσύ. Μπορείς να βρεις στο φόρουμ πολλές καλές και εύκολες!

----------


## kaxiboy

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνα. Τώρα θα πάω να βγάλω τη φωλιά μαζί με τα αυγουλάκια γιατί είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούνται τα ζεμπράκια γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχουμε επιτυχία. 
Τα άρθρα τα έχω διαβάσει όταν πρωτομπήκα στο forum. Μια απορία. Εσύ μέχρι ποιο μήνα του φθινοπώρου έβγαλες γέννα; 
Ξαναπροσπαθούμε την άνοιξη πάλι  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ είχα βάλει την πρώτη τους γέννα το Σεπτέμβρη επειδή μου έκαναν αυγά από μόνα τους (το κάνουν αυτό τα ζεμπράκια  ::  ) αλλά ήταν η πρώτη τους φορά και δεν τάισαν τα μωρά που βγήκαν, ήμουν και εγώ άπειρη και τα ενοχλούσα περισσότερο από όσο έπρεπε. Έπειτα προσπάθησα φέτος την άνοιξη αλλά το ζευγάρι μου αποδείχτηκε πως δεν ήταν ταιριαστό και δεν συνεργάζονταν σωστά για να τα μεγαλώσουν. Θα μπορούσα να το δω ως αποτυχία, αλλά το βλέπω ως κάτι θετικό γιατί έμαθα πολλά πράγματα ρωτώντας άτομα πιο έμπειρα από εμένα καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της προσπάθειας μας. Έμαθα τι τροφές πρέπει να τους δίνω, πότε και πόσο, πως να βάζω τις φωλιές, πόσο και πότε να ενοχλώ και το κυριότερο έμαθα πως οι νεοσσοί που βγαίνουν είναι τόσο μικροί που ακόμα και να δούμε πως πάει κάτι στραβά, είναι τρομερά δύσκολο εώς αδύνατο να επέμβουμε. Οπότε καλύτερα να τα αφήνουμε χωρίς να ελέγχουμε πολύ να κάνουν ότι εκείνα νομίζουν, ξέρουν καλύτερα γιατί είναι φτιαγμένα για αυτό το σκοπό  :Happy:  

Φέτος, τους πήρα νέα ζευγάρια που έχουν δέσει πιο πολύ και με τις νέες γνώσεις που απέκτησα έχω ένα πολύ καλό πλάνο ως προς το τι θα κάνω ακριβώς που φυσικά θα το μοιραστώ μαζί σας όταν έρθει εκείνη η όμορφη στιγμή!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaxiboy

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Κωνσταντίνα για τις συμβουλές σου  :Happy:  
Θα σε ρωτήσω για ότι χρειαστώ από εδώ και πέραα  ::   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φυσικά να με ρωτήσεις ότι θέλεις! Γι'αυτό είμαστε εδώ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Γιωρ

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,ή θηλυκιά μου έκανε 3 αυγά το τελευταίο 8 Απρίλιου,κανονικά χθες έπρεπε να μου βγουν τα μικρά τελικά το ενα ήταν ασπορο κ τα αλλά δύο όχι σήμερα σταμάτησε να τα κλωσσάει τι να κάνω?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο, πες μας λίγα πράγματα για την αναπαραγωγική σου προσπάθεια. Πόσον ετών είναι τα πουλιά, τι υλικό και φωλιά χρησιμοποιείς; Δυστυχώς αν δεν έχουν βγει καν τα μικρά είναι πολύ δύσκολο εώς αδύνατο να κάνεις κάτι για να σκάσουν από το αυγό. Πως ξέρεις ότι το ένα είναι άσπορο; Έκανες ωοσκόπηση;

----------


## Γιωρ

Τελικά ήταν ασπορα κ τα άλλα δύο Κωνσταντίνα τα άνοιξα κ τα είδα, ήταν η πρώτη γέννα της θηλυκιας κ γενικά του ζευγαριού. Η δεύτερη γέννα μου έδωσε 4/5 κ αυτή τη στιγμή περιμένω κ την 3 γέννα που έχει 7/7 μακάρι να βγουνε όλα κ ελπίζω να μπορέσουν οι γονείς να τα μεγαλώσουν

Παρεμπιπτόντως έκανε 8 αυγά αλλά το ένα μου έπεσε καταλάθος κ έσπασε

----------

